# Reps Call For Evacuation Of Nigerians From South Africa in 24 Hours



## Vunderkind (Apr 16, 2015)

Nnenna Elendu-Ukeje, chairperson of the House of Reps Committee on Foreign Affairs has called for the evacuation of Nigerians from South Africa within 24 hours, due to the ongoing xenophobic attacks on non-indigenes in the country. 

Speaking with newsmen, she said: “the Federal Government of Nigeria should rise up to the occasion by having contingency plans to evacuate Nigerians within 24 hours to avoid us losing our citizens to these attacks.

“It is expedient to think of where all Nigerians can gather within 24 hours for safety either in our embassy or mission for the safety of our citizens,’’ she said. The lawmaker suggested that a concrete arrangement with some airlines should be made to evacuate Nigerians back home. She also urged the National Emergency Management Agency (NEMA) to equally mobilise to take care of the returnees.

Source: #Vanguard


----------

